# Mitzi Skiff 16 Livewell



## Bob_Barker (Oct 25, 2016)

I have a Mitzi 16 and I'm planning on using the center hatch for a livewell. I saw on another thread where the owner said his Mitzi 16 came from the factory with a livewell and the tubing went straight out the side. Does anyone have a picture of their livewell setup or where it drains out at? I'm just looking for a reference point


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

I have a 17 and the center is a live well. Don't have a pic on me but if you are looking while facing the motor, mine has a fill on the left side and drains via plug in the back toward the bilge area.


----------



## Drew__Harris (Jan 13, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Drew__Harris (Jan 13, 2014)

Did you ever do anything Bob?


----------



## Bob_Barker (Oct 25, 2016)

No I still haven't rigged the live well yet. It got pushed to the back of the list for me but plan on doing it soon.


----------



## Bob_Barker (Oct 25, 2016)

mluman83 said:


> I have a 17 and the center is a live well. Don't have a pic on me but if you are looking while facing the motor, mine has a fill on the left side and drains via plug in the back toward the bilge area.


Would you be able to take a picture and post it here when you get a chance?


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

I'll try to get a pic up soon.


----------

